# لوحة المفاتيح السرية



## اني بل (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*
لوحة المفاتيح السريه
عندما يتعطل زر أو مجموعة أزرار من لوحة المفاتيح الأصلية أو اللوحة 
بالكامل عن العمل توفرشركة مايكروسوفت كيبورد للكتابة باختيار الحروف
عن طريق الماوس حيث تظهر لك لوحة المفاتيح كما في هذه الصورة 
ولتشغيل هذه الأداة .. قم بمايلي 
اضغط على ..
Start 
ثم 
Run 
ثم 
اكتب الأمر 
OSK 
ثم 
اضغط على 
OK 
وستظهر لك لوحة المفاتيح التي يمكنك التحكم
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع يا جورجينا
ميرررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورة يا جورجينا

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------

